# buckmasters



## ohio (Nov 27, 2005)

has anyone been to buckmasters.com lately???????most of there stories now are about bucks that i would lewt walk and these guys are being praised for killing bambi........maby the deer in ohio are big but i know where i hunt we let 6 pointers and small 8's walk(at least 14 inch spread).....is it just me or are they teaching bad deer managment?


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

The only thing they are teaching is business, how to make a $buck off a buck!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Exactly right


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

If you ever get the chance you should watch the show, In my opinion It's not worth watching twice, nothing like watching some pencil necked texas deer getting shot.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I quit watching buckmasters when they had that guy shooting out of the truck window


----------

